# Advice on Freelancing as a Profession



## HMC (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm creating this thread as a way to get some ideas and advice on different ways  to make it as an independent freelancer. It's something I would love to do full time and make my career. How did you make a name for yourself? How did you advertise your business and get your name out there? Also something I'm really struggling with is pricing. I have a sweet MUA friend who has been helping me in that area from time to time when I have questions but I would like to get other opinions and see what works for you all! And any other suggestions or advice you would like to add feel free! Anything will help!!

  	Thanks in advance!

  	Hannah


----------



## LRMakeup (Jul 2, 2013)

it depends on what area of makeup you want specialize in. If you're interested in print, commercial advertising etc you need to start testing and building a portfolio. If you want to do film, contact local film schools and offer to work on their projects to gain experience. If it's weddings you're interested in talk to wedding planners, photographers and vendors. Assisting is the best thing you can do early on in your career. You get experience without having the pressure being all on you. Networking is super important too. You never know you will get you your next job and who knows who. I get all of my work from word of mouth and also from learning a bit of SEO to place my website at the top of the search engine results. 

  	Pricing is going to depend on where you live. I live in LA so my prices will probably be much different than the Florida market. Contact other makeup artists in the area and find out what they're charging. Please do not charge too little, it will end up hurting everyone. If you are doing print or film charge a half day (under 5 hours) or a full day, do not charge per face or hour. If you're doing weddings, the pricing structure is a little different but a lot of makeup artists have prices listed on their websites. You can PM me with any questions you may have. I've been freelancing full time for 4 years and do mostly print and commercials


----------



## HMC (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for the input it's much appreciated!! And thanks for letting me know I can contact you with any questions


----------



## Amarillomakeup (Feb 24, 2014)

When I left the MAC counter to pursue freelancing I felt lost!  In hindsight, I would have kept a clientele book while working my retail job.    Gaining clients mean meeting as many people as possible, sadly this means you might have to do some work for trade in the beginning.  Contact wedding planners, florists, photographers, churches, hairdressers, spas,  local magazines, commercial firms, formal wear rentals...even realtors!    You would be surprised how far a business card will take you!  I feel its extremely valuable to build a website, most of my clients find me here.  Put you site URL on your back window of your car, its CHEAP!
  Starting out is very difficult, but once word of mouth gets around, they will come!


----------



## Cairns Makeup (Mar 13, 2014)

Some really excellent advice here. 
I would just like to share another small bit ... an extremely excellent avenue have used often throughout my 16 years of working as a makeup artist (I have taken my trade with me throughout my travels in Australia and when ever I arrive in a new town, I set up my beautiful, tall makeup chair in a high traffic market place and offer "Face Painting" for kids.  I charge per face and within half an hour, I always have a decent line of customers, holding hands of their guardians. 
I have a stack of business cards printed with 5 images of the styles of work I do (Bridal, Commercial, Theatrical, Glamour & Face Painting) along with my URL and phone number.
Within a couple of weeks I no longer have the time to appear at the market as I have professional bookings.
It's a great way to get exposure and let people see how creative and diverse you can be with your art.

Wishing you much success in you adventures


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 29, 2015)

I second what everyone has already said! Build an extensive, diverse, high caliber portfolio and plaster it all over social media (with consent of whoever owns the image copyrights, of course)! Join facebook groups and forums where people are seeking makeup artists and/or allow you to advertise your services. Don't just join makeup communities- as other posters have mentioned, it's great to have relationships with other industry professionals (photographers, models, wedding workers, people who work in print/film/tv) who can refer clients to you! Make a youtube channel and start posting tutorials or videos of yourself reviewing products. When you go out, do your own makeup so that its noticeable. I can't tell you how many clients I've gotten after they commented on my makeup and I proceeded to hand them my business card and say, "Thanks! I'd be happy to do yours sometime, too!" You definitely have to be motivated to be able to pay the bills as a freelancer. I wish you luck!!


----------



## beautygeek23 (Mar 1, 2015)

Question. When you are freelancing or doing makeup . How do you color match the foundation. Do you start out with color matching? How long do you take for that? Do you color match the chest or the lower jaw line?  What questions do you ask before doing the clients makeup?


----------



## HMC (Mar 1, 2015)

suciarubia said:


> I second what everyone has already said! Build an extensive, diverse, high caliber portfolio and plaster it all over social media (with consent of whoever owns the image copyrights, of course)! Join facebook groups and forums where people are seeking makeup artists and/or allow you to advertise your services. Don't just join makeup communities- as other posters have mentioned, it's great to have relationships with other industry professionals (photographers, models, wedding workers, people who work in print/film/tv) who can refer clients to you! Make a youtube channel and start posting tutorials or videos of yourself reviewing products. When you go out, do your own makeup so that its noticeable. I can't tell you how many clients I've gotten after they commented on my makeup and I proceeded to hand them my business card and say, "Thanks! I'd be happy to do yours sometime, too!" You definitely have to be motivated to be able to pay the bills as a freelancer. I wish you luck!!


 
  Thanks you all. You definitely have some great advice and mentioned things I didn't think about.

  Much love and luck to you and your careers!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 2, 2016)

The best advice I can give is just build contacts and network your butt off. In my experience if you want regular work, people hire you based on word of mouth more than anything else. (Especially in print, theater or media). The directors that hire people for these jobs don't crawl the internet looking for artists, they ask their people to recommend someone. And in my experience, if they like you, not only will they use you again and again but they will recommend you to colleges as well. Also work as a freelancer for a brand. This is a great way to get your name out there and build both clients and contacts. Most brand ae's tend to use the same artists over and over as well and when you build a friendship with them, again they will pass your name along. It can take a while to get your foot in the door and it takes a lot of networking but don't give up trust me it is very possible to get regular work.


----------

